# 64 GTO automatic shift linkage



## 23plumpt (Jun 17, 2010)

Could any member that has a 64 gto with 2 speed automatic floor shift, post some photo's of the linkage on the car. I need to know how the complete linkage goes. I think I have all the parts, however after looking in the shop manual it does not show a part I have which is a small L bracket with a small spring attached. any help would be greatly appreciated.

Bob:confused


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 15, 2011)

23plumpt said:


> however after looking in the shop manual it does not show a part I have which is a small L bracket with a small spring attached.


I have seen this on other 64-65 auto floor shift models and I have it on my early 65 GTO.
What is its purpose?


----------

